# Windows memory per process limit



## toybani

Hi... is there a way to make a process  use more than 2gb of memory???

I am using windows 7....


----------



## johnb35

Please fully explain what you are trying to accomplish.  A process will only use as much memory as its supposed to use unless there is an issue with the process.


----------



## Vipernitrox

@johnb35: nope, not true

Assuming it's a 64bit (or 32, doesn't really make a difference) windows with a 32bit process/app. Not going to happen. Can't work around that.
If you have a 64bit windows with a 64bit app it should use more then 2GB. Read up here.

Want to specify to problem some more? Which version of windows? And what application(s)?


----------



## toybani

well i am using windows 7 and working with cubase...  cubase is a digital audio workspace where you can load many other programs (plug-ins, or virtual instruments)... so the process of cubase can easily reach 2 gb and after that you can load nothing more...


----------



## Vipernitrox

Did hear about it... never used it though.

You can find out if you have a 64bit windows installation under the properties of your computer. And see if you can get a hold of a 64bit cubase installation (if at all possible). Without either it won't work.


----------

